# May Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Since May is here and the official start of pack season we thought it would be handy to give away something else useful on the trail. So, this month Northwest Packgoats is donating a Dog Dazer.
[attachment=0:3u8d63fv]DAZER-16900.jpg[/attachment:3u8d63fv]

If you haven't used these before they are an ultrasonic deterrent for dogs and some other critters. It emits a very loud ultra high frequency sound above the range of normal human ears but which is very annoying to dogs. Just point it at the dog and push the button. The closer the dog the more effective it is.

To enter the drawing simply reply to this post.


----------



## bernieh (Dec 12, 2008)

I have just recently made two pack saddles. I have never seen a pack saddle for goats
so made it on the same idea as a horse pack saddle. I put hinges on where the cross bucks attach to the side pads so it will ajust to the goats back. They seem to fit fine.
My goats are young so have not packed them yet but have been on a few hikes with them. My plan is to do some of the A.T. in Maine this summer as well as a portion of the Long Trail in Vermont this fall. I was planning on buying a dog tazer but who knows perhaps I'll win one. Bernie


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Count me in on the drawing!


BTW, Bernie, best to double check your plans for the A.T. as pack animals are generally not allowed anywhere on the A.T. ... even dogs are not allowed in Baxter State Park in Maine. Since a portion of the Long Trail and the AT in Vermont are one in the same, it would apply there as well , but I am not sure about the rest of the Long Trail.


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Count me in too


----------



## Joyce W (Jan 4, 2009)

pick me, pick me,
Dogs can be the bane of my day. It seems that every time I turn around I am going out to chase another one off. The summer is the worst, and I end up breaking a lot of 2X4's to keep the dogs away from my kids. The does know that the dogs are a bad idea, but the kids just don't get it.
That could be why I don't like other peoples dogs much. I'd like them better if they stayed out of my yard.
Joyce
Eureka UT


----------



## steve morgan (Dec 13, 2008)

Rex, thanks for donating again. Count me in. Steve


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Sign me up, one can never have too many of these.


----------



## imported_cindy (Jan 4, 2009)

please count me in
Thanks
Cindy


----------



## Stoneyridge (Apr 21, 2009)

Please count me in! Sounds like it would be very handy to have. I'm just starting to gather packing supplies, and this would be a great addition!

Diane


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm in
How many people have had others on the trail ask if thier dog can smell your goat cause it hasn't seen one before? Drives me crazy :roll:


----------



## hend_rex (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool! I finally got logged in. I want one! I can test it out in the bording kennel where I work. LOL

Glenna


----------



## smwaldrip (May 6, 2009)

Hi Rex (and all),

Just joined the Forum via a link from the NAPgA site, thanks for posting that. Please count me in on the giveaway, that's very generous!

Take care,
Susan Waldrip
New Mexico


----------



## peak (Apr 27, 2009)

okay, me too...and if anybody has info on CAE, or knows of packers in Western Colorado, I'd love to hear from you! (see "clubs, 4-H", and "gen. health" sub-forums)


----------



## Goatstopack (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Rex,

Count me in. Thanks!!!


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey im in. Anyone can win, i did.
Nate


----------



## imported_GoatMan (Dec 28, 2008)

Im in Thanks Blake


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Count me in! Thanks!


----------



## Goat Vader (Mar 25, 2009)

Count me in . Thanks, John


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Count me in! There's enough of us that go out packing that an extra one would come in real handy, especially if we remember to bring it, LOL!


----------



## tgallaty (Dec 11, 2008)

Please include me in the drawing.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## garycsan (Dec 20, 2008)

Me too!


----------



## makeitdofarm (Mar 30, 2009)

Count me in, I have a lot of dogs that run loose in my area. 

Thanks for doing this every month.


----------



## Bearwolf240 (May 16, 2009)

Sign me up too! Thanks for the generosity.


----------



## Ann in NH (Dec 22, 2008)

I think this would definitely be handy to have around here, especially on holiday weekends when the trails are popular destinations to walk one's dog off-leash.


----------



## pbfarm (Mar 14, 2009)

Put my name in the hat, please!
Beth in Utah


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

Howdy, well count me in the drawing,... 
Ps... does this thing work on teen age boys ? lol have daughters to protect as well ..... :mrgreen:


----------



## Black_Flame (May 17, 2009)

Ooh count me in.


----------



## Lightfoot Packgoats (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Rex;

Can you make an "annoying fellow hiker" dazer? It would really be well accepted by us ladies...

Count me in on the drawing, I cannot have too many dazers. I've had 2 of them for several years, they've been on every training hike, day hike and goatpacking trip. They've been droped, kicked, stepped on and left sitting in the dirt on the trail (had to go back, uh huh) and they still work great!

Charlie Goggin
Lightfoot Packgoats


----------



## Meggen (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Rex - please toss my name in the hat. 

Meggen
Evaro, MT


----------



## caddison (May 27, 2009)

A Dog Dazer would be very handy to have while out on any trail. We run into several people with their dogs and it would help to keep them at a distance. I love dogs but they can be a problem around the goats or even when I am out running.


----------



## wwmfarm (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi,
A give-away is a very clever way to get some of us to post! Except for known, safe farm land where I walk with my own goats, over the past several years, I've only hiked trails with our local 4H packgoat group due to my fear of dogs attacking the goats. It's good to be prepared to fend off an attack!
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 6, 2009)

My daughter left my dog dazer at a friend's barn and never went back for it (
On a lighter note:
I just watched a yearling whitetail deer walk up to my wethers at the fenceline. It hung out-curious and playful- for quite a while...was fun to watch.

-Wendy Hannum
Secret Creek Farm Packgoats
SE Ohio


----------



## kentd71 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have no idea where mine is so I guess I need another one.


----------



## nettlesnook (May 30, 2009)

So far so good but a dog tazer would be nice for those unfriendly dogs. My sister's dog is more of a problem when he comes to visit and I would love to try the tazer to see if it keeps him from harassing the goats. It might save my relationship with my sister.

Kim
Nettlesnook Acres


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations to Susan Waldrip "smwaldrip" for winning the Dog Dazer from Northwest Packgoats in the May giveaway!


----------

